

IPhone Devs: What do you think of this web app so far? - cmelbye

iPhone Developers:<p>I've been working on this web application for the past few months. In a nutshell, it makes it really easy to get into using Push Notifications as it removes the need for developing and managing your own Push Notification provider. We handle everything behind the scenes and expose a simple REST API to send notifications and interact with the service.<p>We still have a few usability problems (number one being certificate uploading), but what do you think of it so far? Would you use a service like this in your application(s)?<p>http://pushyapp.com/
======
credo
imo the site seems to focus too much on stuff like saying "Pushy is freaking
awesome!" (to answer the "What is Pushy FAQ question) and too little on
relevant stuff that developers would want to know.

For instance, I couldn't find out what the rates are. From a tech perspective,
I'm assuming that the developer will have to provide you with a certificate or
some other means of authentication (to allow pushy to send notifications on
the app's behalf). However, I couldn't find any information on what the
developer needs to do to get started from zero and send push notifications
using pushy.

Of course, I'm not a marketing expert. So it is possible that your website
approach may give you the results you want and that interested developers will
email you to get more information. However, imo providing more upfront
information (like certificates requirements etc.) may help get more traction.

~~~
cmelbye
Yeah, that's definitely something I've noticed. I'm going to make a sweep
through everything to clean up the marketing text, and then I also want to
implement some kind of hint/tip system in the sidebar that will help with
explaining how to do things.

------
cmelbye
Clickable link: <http://pushyapp.com/>

------
there
no feedback on the service itself, but the volume on the screencast is so
quiet i can barely hear the narrator

~~~
cmelbye
Sorry about that, I think the fact that I was just using my iMac's built in
microphone may have contributed to it.

------
andrewljohnson
Nice domain :)

